# wild hog



## paulmarx (Feb 2, 2008)

Anyone ever cooked a heart or liver . I've shot 13 this year and there appears to be no end in site,and I was just wondering if you've go out on a limb and tried something really bizzare.


----------



## mossymo (Feb 2, 2008)

My wife and sons like venison heart sliced like a steak and grilled or sliced, tossed with flour and fried with butter and onions. I eat it, but it is not one of my favorites. I am sure hog should be the same.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 2, 2008)

Paul,
     I've never eaten wild hog's liver but growing up, I ate plenty of domestic pork liver. Prepare it just like beef liver .... tastes good ..... especially with some brown gravy and mashed potatoes ... mabey some green beans or limas and hot bisquits ..... iced tea .... hmmmm.


----------



## zapper (Feb 2, 2008)

It is kind of funny in that many of the cuts or organs that we think of as exotic or trash are exactly the same ones that the old timers found to be the best or delicasies (SP)

Tounge, liver and heart are three that come to mind right away for me. I grew up in a pretty deversified area as far as ethnic backgrounds went and many of my freinds grandparents were the old timers that "came over on the boat". It seems that some of these speciality cuts are very special for holiday celebrations and events. There are many European cultures that have developed great ways to prepare these cuts. Pierogie fillings have always been one of my favorites, maybe because a little meat would go a long ways when served in this manor and these were pretty abundant when I was young. 

Liver, for some reason, always made the old timers eyes light up like it was some kind of treat. (Damned if I know why!, I will eat it, but I don't have cravings for it) Actually if liver is floured, fried crisp in bacon grease, served with grilled onions and covered in gravy, it ain't bad (but what a waste of flour, bacon grease, onions and gravy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ) Although, I do love a good liver sausage. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 And depending on how the liver is prepared, it can be one of those good pierogie fillings

Tounge and heart, are in my opinion, better tasting from the start than liver, so any end product already has a head start in comparison. Again these are smaller cuts so it seems that most dishes tend to use them as a filler in something else. Heart or tounge tacos/burritos are most excellent! As are the pierogies of my younger years. I have eaten both as a main dish sliced and on a plate.

Folks can be funny about the foods they eat. Some might not admit that they eat the stuff that they do or offer others a sample for fear of a bad reaction or being ridiculed. But trust me, with the exceptions of some foods being really spicey hot or pickeled Herring and the like, almost all food that I have been offered as "Try it, it's good" has turned out to be at least edible, if not good to great!


found this while searching for recipes 
http://www.westonaprice.org/foodfeatures/liver.html


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 2, 2008)

Haven't had a chance at these yet.  Would love to go hunting for them and then smoke up some hams, bacon and ribs.  Maybe in a couple of years I will have the chance to go shoot some.  Heard they are moving into Iowa, so I might be able to get to them sooner.


----------



## tony111 (Feb 3, 2008)

I had 3 domestic pig hearts this week. the wife put them in the presure cooker with some onions and chicken broth for about 45min. They were great ! I ate 2 for supper and the third on sandwiches with hot mustard for lunches for a couple of days. Don't know about wild pigs but I would guess the would be good.


----------



## sparky30_06 (Feb 3, 2008)

Just watch for parasites in the liver.


----------



## dwtlcambre (Feb 21, 2008)

A friend at the deer camp kept telling me how good deer liver and heart was. After a couple of years, i finally got up the nerve and asked him to cook me some. It was one of the best things I have ever ate. I have since never thrown another liver or heart away, unless some one gut shot the deer.

He cut the the livers and hearts from 3 deer into small bite size pieces, then stewed them down in a black iron pot with about 3-5 pounds of sliced onions and seasoning.

After one try, I was hooked. I have ate pork and beef liver and I am not a big fan of either, i can take them or leave them. The deer, it's a good bit sweeter taste.


----------



## walking dude (Feb 21, 2008)

hehe.........i am not posting to disparage this type of cooking.........but its like a bad wreak........i can't pull my eyes away.............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





but like a bad wreak, i choose not to be involved..........like texas hunter said.......i leave it with the rest of the entrails........BUT.......i have just finished reading great sausage recipes and meat curing by kutas, and am in the middle of Charcuterie by ruhlman and polcyn.........and they talk of great recipes for using these........ahhhhh.......parts of a pig for great sausages and main dishes........i just thank the lord, they didn't show pictures........LOLOL......


----------



## decepticron (Feb 21, 2008)

Heart is by far my favourite of the organ meats,  The important thing is to remove all of the fat becauseit tastes.... well, not so good.  Liver sausage and pate are really good too though.  I don't know how it works for wild hogs but pigs and bears are in the same family  and their meat is very simmilar (although not in taste) in it's properties but most importantlty in it's diseases. Trichonosis is a concern with bear meat and I freeze it for at least two months before using it.  Some things are better fresh so i don't keep these organs.


----------



## muddy pond (Mar 3, 2008)

Organs are to be transplanted not eaten.......... jmo


----------

